# Dry hay causing a cough - what to do? (also in NL)



## Gorgeous George (14 December 2011)

George tends to be a bit sensitive when it comes to dust, so he is bedded on woodchips and has soaked hay in his haybar - all fine  But the horses are now having hay when they are turned out and it is dry hay and it is making him cough 

He got a cough at the end of last winter, but was ok as soon as the grass came through, but it seems this year he isn't going to tolerate dry hay at all 

I am a total worrier and I don't know what to do, logistics mean that it isn't possible for him to have soaked hay when turned out and obviously I don't want him to go without turnout. I don't know what to do, and I'm just hoping someone might have an idea that would help (please don't say move yards or I will start crying at my desk )


----------



## Blue soxs (14 December 2011)

Hi, unless you can get separate turn out!? not sure what to suggest.

I have had friends with the same issue, but had the option of having there own paddock!

Sorry not much help!


----------



## giveitago (14 December 2011)

How is the hay put in the field. I give mine a good shake and put it all over the place, that gets the dust out.


----------



## ChesnutsRoasting (14 December 2011)

If the hay cannot be soaked and/or your horse can't have separate turnout then you are stuffed. If it was me and my horses health was at risk then unless I was able to do one or other, we would be moving. Sorry, I know thats not what you want to hear.


----------



## gingerboo (14 December 2011)

You could try steaming the hay? pour boiling water over the top and then place a bucket over it to steam it.Or alternatively you could have a look at the hay you are buying. some can be more dusty than others. I find the more expensive seed hay or that not made completey from meadow seeds are less dusty which would help the coughing.

Hope that helps


----------



## Box_Of_Frogs (15 December 2011)

The problem is that you can't just steam/soak 1 pile of hay since all the horses will nibble at all the hay piles! Sorry GG but either electric fence off a bit of paddock so your boy can have his own haylage or soaked hay to himself or persuade all owners to soak their hay or change to haylage. If you don't do something, you run the risk of your horse developing COPD/RAO and if you think you've got troubles NOW ...............


----------



## Rose Folly (15 December 2011)

BoxofFrogs is so right.I really would get  your horse off hay a.s.a.p. Even - and please don't cry - if it means changing yards.

I speak from the heart. Our horses are managed rather similarly to yours, in that they eat as a herd. My mare became hay-intolerant and was diagnosed as RAO/COPD. By accident she got access to some hay, and she so nearly died. 

As it's my yard, I decreed that no hay is kept on the place, and my three liveries are happy with that. The mare does absolutely fine on haylage, has no drugs or supplements, and is a picture of rude health.

But it just isn't worth the risk. You may have to bite the bullet and move, but perhaps the other owners in your 'herd' will go along with you.

PS Haylage is also far easier than messing about with soaking and steaming hay for the next xxx years too!!!


----------



## giveitago (15 December 2011)

Yes, Rose probably has the best answer.  Can you swap to hayledge?


----------



## Gorgeous George (15 December 2011)

Thanks guys, really helpful comments, I am going to speak to the YM today and see if we can find a solution, my heart will break if I have to move


----------



## Fransurrey (16 December 2011)

Try speaking to the other liveries, too. It may be that one or more of them also need/want to switch to haylage. 

I've got a similar problem in that it's difficult to soak hay as I have no mains water. I'm going to have a hard winter this year, but plan to switch to haylage next year as my 20yr old is becoming increasingly hay intolerant.


----------



## 4x4 (16 December 2011)

I second 100% per cent what Box of Frogs said.  However, some horses cannot tolerate haylage due to to the laminitis risk.  I am currently juggling 2, one of whom must have soaked hay and swap them around - eg on yard with wet  haynet, out with hay etc.  could you maybe turn out at night when the others are in and all the hay has been eaten, or electric fence off 'your' section?  Is there a time when the others have eaten everything?  Could your horse be turned out then?  Or, sorry, move yards or get a field on your own when you can be in control (you could maybe still go to the yard for their facilities?  Good luck!


----------



## Gorgeous George (16 December 2011)

Hi everyone, and thank you again for your helpful comments / suggestions. I spoke to the YM yesterday and George is going to have his own little paddock next to the others  So long as he can see the other horses he will be fine on his own as he is a real loner in the field  So hopefully that should sort the problem out.

Do you think he will stop coughing straight away, or will it take a few days?

I am so relieved I was getting myself in a right tizz about it.


----------



## NOISYGIRL (16 December 2011)

It might not stop straight away, I would give him some NAF D-Tox or Respirator in his feed for a while, you could give him the Respirator liquid for a quicker effect


----------



## Theresa_F (16 December 2011)

Stinky has in the past had a bit of a dry cough when on hay.  My YO really does not like hay to be soaked and Stinky does not like hayledge plus it does not agree with him.

For the past two years I have given him Feedmark's Clarity and have to say with him it does the trick.  No cough or snotty nose.  He has it all winter when he is in the stable a lot but does not need it in the summer as he though he has hay in the field, it does not effect him then.


----------



## Kat (16 December 2011)

4x4 said:



			I second 100% per cent what Box of Frogs said.  However, some horses cannot tolerate haylage due to to the laminitis risk.  I am currently juggling 2, one of whom must have soaked hay and swap them around - eg on yard with wet  haynet, out with hay etc.  could you maybe turn out at night when the others are in and all the hay has been eaten, or electric fence off 'your' section?  Is there a time when the others have eaten everything?  Could your horse be turned out then?  Or, sorry, move yards or get a field on your own when you can be in control (you could maybe still go to the yard for their facilities?  Good luck!
		
Click to expand...

Sounds like you might be sorted but I was going to suggest changing the turnout routine or turnout pals. On our yard they feed hay to the ones that go out over night but not the ones that are out during the day. They also have two fields where hay is never fed, one for fatties and the other due to one horse being intolerant to hay and his field mates owners are happy to do the same.


----------



## millimoo (16 December 2011)

Glad you're sorted - have the same problem with my shetland.
He has Fulmart Hayledge all year round. 
We did have some lovely hay over the summer, but the next batch wasn't as good and he developed a cough even when soaked.
It took a couple of days to a week for his cough to clear. If the cough continues, may be worth getting the vet to prescribe some ventipulmin for a couple of weeks. Cleared my Shettie up a few years ago, when he accessed some old Hay accidentally, and he got a cough, and respiratory rate was up. 
Cleared it all up no problem, and hes never needed it since....


----------



## 4x4 (16 December 2011)

Good that all ends with well, but just a word of warning, if he is too sensitive to it you may not be able to stable him next to/in same barn/yard as others who are having hay.  Just a thought!


----------



## Cobbysmum (16 December 2011)

Rather than going full out and soaking hay, can you just throw some water over the piles?  My gelding has had COPD and is rigorously managed but I have found that if I throw a couple of buckets of water over his pile of hay (he is in a field on his own though) he is fine.  I dampen all the hay I feed as it seems a little dusty this year but due to shortages in this area this year, beggars can't be choosers.


----------

